# Help ? 71 lemans wont start, not even crank. ??



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay here's the deal. I have a 1971 Pontiac Lemans convertible, automatic . Previously I would have some trouble starting it, I would have to jiggle the shifter and turn the key to make it turn on / crank up , it would give me some trouble but it would usually start at several attempts at jiggiling and turning the key. Now It has gotten to the point that I jiggle and jiggle the shifter and now it wont start, nothing not even a crank, is there some kind of wire that hooks up to the shifter and to the starter or something? Thanks in advance for the help. Sorry, I am no mechanic, Im just trying to figure this out on my own and see if its something I can repair without having to haul it to the shop.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like the neutral safety switch is worn out. It might crank ok if you try turning the ignition key while the shifter is in neutral, as opposed to park.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes theres a neutral lockout switch in your shifter assembly if it's stock, column or console shift?


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

well I just went out and lifted the center console I jiggled the wires going to a little box/switch and yup it started up. Guess that thing is getting worn. Thanks guys for the help. At least now, I can move it out of the weather.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

its not to hard to get at in if you remove the console, you may find it just has a lose ground or bad connection if it started when you wiggled it.:cheers


----------

